
Symbian OS Goes Open Source - Technophilis
http://mashable.com/2010/02/04/symbian-open-source/
======
jdietrich
There is already a thread on this topic -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1099722>

------
rabble
So what, it's open source now, the OS still sucks. Nobody builds symbian apps
for fun, the only people using the platform are paid to.

If they'd done this 4 or 5 years ago, they might have had a chance. But now
there are viable alternatives which suck less.

------
dublinclontarf
Does this mean I could install a newer version of the OS on my S40 phone
making it hackable? PS. I dissagree ith what the article say's, on the lower
end phones Symbian is still the leader.

~~~
davidw
S40 != Symbian

